# dwarf Hairgrass not spreading



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 of those 50/50 actinic 10000K bulbs. I bought a little pot of Dwarf Hairgrass about a month ago and it hasn't started spreading at all. Am I expecting too much to soon? Oh I didn't have CO2 until today (DIY method), and I add TetraPlant FloraPride every other week or so. Maybe it's user error but I can handle criticism. Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like TetraPlant FloraPride is just a trace mineral fertilizer. You need macro fertilizers. I don't know how much light you have or how long your photo period is. Also don't know what your substrate is. I know that plants need Carbon (CO2 or excel) + Macro ferts (K, P, N)+ trace minerals (Iron, Ca, Mg, Boron etc.) + light. These need to be supplied on a regular basis, not just once a week. These all need to be balanced. Check out the stickies in the Fertilizer forum.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

actinics are meant for reef aquariums. The spectrum isn't right for freshwater plants. Start dosing macro fertilizers.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi perrycus,

I tried to grow dwarf hairgrass had had troubles myself, but I can grow giant hairgrass like crazy.....go figure. If you bought a pot of the hairgrass, did you remove it from the pot? A lot of potted hairgrass is grown in an inert material called rock wool. It is a whitish material, and needs to be removed from the roots before you planting the individual plants, tweezers are a big help!

Lastly, light with a reasonable intensity and in the spectrum the plants can use, and good fertilizers should help you get that hairgrass growing and spreading.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

dj2606 said:


> actinics are meant for reef aquariums. The spectrum isn't right for freshwater plants. Start dosing macro fertilizers.


Yeah this tank is an evolution from starter guppy tank to decent community tank to planted tank. I'll need to get a different hood if I want a better bulb. The ones I have are the screw in compact fluorescents. I'll check out the ferts section. Thanks


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

go to walmart

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5646244#Features+&+Specifications

These are sold in two packs also for roughly $7. *Make sure you purchase the 6500K bulbs. 
*
This thread is an example of someone using them with a DIY canopy (page 4)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/58362-5-5g-rimless-aga-journal-4.html

Also to purchase your dry ferts. These guys have great prices and fast delivery.
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.php?c=snw36qwi40cx170v2mpyj8ae2n9whqei

My shopping list:
CSM+B Plantex
Potassium Nitrate
Mono Potassium Phosphate
Potassium Sulfate 
Magnesium Sulfate

Read the PPS Pro thread in fertilizer forum

Good luck.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I'm kicking myself for buying those expensive bulbs a few months back. I'll use them on a different tank down the road. Those were great links. Thanks again.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so I went to Wal-Mart and got these 20 watt CFL bulbs. I looked them up on GE's website and they're only 2700K. That sucks for plants right? I've heard conflicting reports. Some say the temp rating is bogus and I should go with lumens whereas others say that color temp is everything... get a refund?


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Update: I now have two 20W CFL's that are 6500K. It is very bright. I now believe I am on the right track. :clap2:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Good for you! Hopefully we'll see your tank with lots and lots of beautiful hairgrass very soon!


----------

